# Swollen/puffyness above eyes



## celia (9 May 2007)

Yesterday evening when my mare came in from the field she had small swellings just above each eye. They're quite squishy - feel as though they're filled with air - and not warm. She's not bothered when I touch them and is fine in all other respects. They were still a bit puffy this morning although they have gone down a bit. Does anyone know what this could be? I thought it might be an allergy to something but she's been in the same field for quite a while and not had anything like this before. It was quite windy yesterday though and with it being so dry lately I was wondering if some dust flying about could have irritated her?? (Clutching at straws here aren't I!) Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Ninfapaola (9 May 2007)

It does sound like some kind of allergy.

Are there any buttercups in the field?  Could be something to do with the pollen.


----------



## Tia (9 May 2007)

Swelling of the supra-orbital _can_ be a symptom of laminitis....not always though, however it is worth performing all the other checks, particularly at this time of year.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (9 May 2007)

Is the eye weeping at all?
Is it fully open?


----------



## celia (9 May 2007)

That was my first thought too. No buttercups but the field's surrounded by hawthorne which is in flower at the moment. I'll have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## celia (9 May 2007)

I've not heard that before but as she is overweight at the moment it's a possibility. She's on restricted grazing and we're upping the exercise but I have been keeping an eye on her - haven't noticed any other symtoms but I'll be sure to check carefully tonight. Thanks.


----------



## celia (9 May 2007)

No weeping and eye is fully open - everything's as usual except for the puffyness. She's completely unconcerned by it, not bothered if I poke it and there's no heat there. I've not heard of anything like this before - had hoped someone on here would be able to enlighten me! If it's not gone soon will be giving the vet a ring so will let you know what I find out if I do!


----------



## the watcher (9 May 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Swelling of the supra-orbital _can_ be a symptom of laminitis....not always though, however it is worth performing all the other checks, particularly at this time of year. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I  _thought_ it is more related to Cushings, although there is an obvious link to laminitis there too.

Could be a blow to the lead, an allergy, a thorn..lots of possibilities to look into


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (9 May 2007)

Well my horse came in one day with a swollen eye, but it was really really weepy, very sore and he couldnt open the eye fully.  I called the vet striaght away.  You cant be too careful with eyes.  We ended up taking poor Archie to Newmarket!
The specialist never did find out what was wrong with it though.  We just gave him bute and he had some eye drops, wich I wasnt too happy with, considering we didnt know what was wrong with him.  It was worse in windy days though.  But in time it got better and we've moved yard aswell now and his eye looks better than ever.  So I think he'd poked it in the field or was maybe allergic to some thing.


----------



## Tia (9 May 2007)

Cloud had swelling of the supra-orbital fossae when she had laminitis.  Vet said it was a symptom - one that I always look for aswell.

Having said that, some horses do just swell up there for no apparent reason, so it could just be "life".


----------



## celia (9 May 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'm fairly sure now it's a reaction to something (unless as Tia suggested it's just one of those things!) as it's above both eyes - if she'd done something to it I think it would just be the one. It's finding out what though! Thanks for all the opinions!


----------



## Llwyncwn (9 May 2007)

Hope not, but Tia could be right.  What is her dung like?  Another symptom to watch for is very smelly, sticky loose poo's.  Do check digital pulse too.


----------



## JackieJATaylor (19 May 2007)

This swelling is classically a sign of insulin resistance - which can often preceed laminitis as it increases the risk. Beware - I would cut her grass down now and maybe have a blood test to find out if she has very high insulin.

Insulin resistance can be caused by Cushing's, but it can also simply be a symptom of overweight and/or too much sugar in the diet.

Jackie


----------

